# SEOUL | The Signal Tower | +100m | 18 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

18 floors, looks to be about ~130m tall.
This is right next to Gangnam Stn, and will be one of the main buildings of the Gangnam-daero - Teheran-ro intersection and the Seocho business cluster

















































dmp WORKS - The Signal Tower






www.dmppartners.com


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice! What's there now? Does anything need to be demolished?


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

The seventh shape said:


> Nice! What's there now? Does anything need to be demolished?


there is 10 stories building. need to demolish


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Naver Maps


----------

